# I'm thinkin' sanchezi.



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

This one is about 4", just grabbed it yesterday. At first glance thought rhom, but now I'm thinkin' 99% sanchezi. It's got somewhat visible scutes. What ya sayin?


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

The eye is very red......


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

the anal and dorsal .. seem to lined up... ( can u get a straight on picture..?)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm thinking compressus. Definately not Sanchezi.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

giggles check out the red colouration around the neck and pectorial i think it may be a sanchezi


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I'm thinking compressus. Definately not Sanchezi.


Not gonna say your wrong but I think it looks more like a rhom


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

While the camera angle of the head may suggest compressus, I'm going to have to go with sanchezi based on the scutes, spotting, dorsal fin, and eye.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

maybe http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodList.asp?idCategory=338


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> While the camera angle of the head may suggest compressus, I'm going to have to go with sanchezi based on the scutes, spotting, dorsal fin, and eye.


SOMEONE AGREEES YEEEE


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess I should not have stated defiantely not Sanchezi, wont be the first time i put my foot in my mouth, but the pic to me does not appear to be Sanchezi. It looks like a flash was used on the camera and I really dont see the scales screaming back at me like other Sanchezi. I do see slight barring on the bottom pic which makes me think compressus. Curious what Frank's thoughts are on this fish. Definately a nice one whatever it is.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I guess I should not have stated defiantely not Sanchezi, wont be the first time i put my foot in my mouth, but the pic to me does not appear to be Sanchezi. It looks like a flash was used on the camera and I really dont see the scales screaming back at me like other Sanchezi. I do see slight barring on the bottom pic which makes me think compressus. Curious what Frank's thoughts are on this fish. Definately a nice one whatever it is.


I kind of see the barring you are talking about, but I'm not so sure it is barring as much as irregular spotting. Serras are a PITA to ID...perhaps that's why I enjoy trying (I'd be surprised if I'm batting over .500).


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's some out of water pics. The scutes do seem to run one direction. Sorry bout the flash.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow Brace that totally looks like a different fish. Amazing on how pics can really be illusional. With those new pics I stand corrected. Sanchezi.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yup Sanchezi


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats like my second ever right guestimation i love it im on a rolll..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Yup Sanchezi


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

The eyes are red..i think S.Rhombeus.:S


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

How can this be a spilo? it's a rhom or a commpresess how many sanchezes have a hump on there head?


----------

